# female ENTJ characters?



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

I can't think of any except for Karen Brockman and possibly Mary Crawley...?


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

Anne Boleyn?


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Windblownhair said:


> Anne Boleyn?


I'm pretty sure that the one in the Tudors show was an ESTP and the one in the Other Boyeln girl is supposedly an ENFJ gone wrong.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Helen Morgendorffer (Daria). Here's a place to find some more possibilities (I don't watch all these shows so I can't confirm/deny): 
Funky MBTI in Fiction • Posts Tagged ‘c: entj’


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> I'm pretty sure that the one in the Tudors show was an ESTP and the one in the Other Boyeln girl is supposedly an ENFJ gone wrong.


Hmmm, not familiar with either show/movie, so I can't speak to those.:sad:

The historical figure was supposed to have been incredibly charismatic, having the entire court in love with her despite not being conventionally attractive. She was able to string the king along for years, convincing him to break with his wife and the church. She dared to ascend from mistress to queen, a role quite unheard of. She wasn't just captivating in the traditional feminine ways, she dared to tread into topics like politics and religion, including counseling the king. She juggled papal politics and court politics. I could see her being ENTJ. But its always a challenge judging from historical documents only.


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

Olenna Tyrell (Game of Thrones) 
Princess Azula (Avatar: The Last Airbender) 
Kuvira (Legend of Korra) 
Agent Peggy Carter (Marvel) 
Yzma (Emperor's New Groove) 

That's all that come to mind...


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

rhoynarqueen said:


> Olenna Tyrell (Game of Thrones)


I thought she was an ESTJ but a Te dom no doubt.


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Alice from Workaholics


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

googoodoll said:


> I thought she was an ESTJ but a Te dom no doubt.


I think she's definitely ENTJ. My mom is ESTJ and, well, she's not anything like Olenna. Olenna thinks way ahead, knows how to cover her tracks, etc. 

ESTJ seems more interested in "here and now."


----------



## Caneaster (Jan 18, 2015)

rhoynarqueen said:


> Olenna Tyrell (Game of Thrones)
> Princess Azula (Avatar: The Last Airbender)
> Kuvira (Legend of Korra)
> Agent Peggy Carter (Marvel)
> ...


To add to that,

General Esdeath (Akame Ga Kill)
Ragyo Kiryuin (Kill la Kill)


----------



## originalsin (Sep 4, 2014)

googoodoll said:


> I thought she was an ESTJ but a Te dom no doubt.


No, she's definitely got some Ni going on. The amount of foresight she has in the events leading up to "the purple wedding" and the way she can get into people's heads (especially Cersei's) just screams Ni.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Don't forget Miranda Priestly from The Devil Wears Prada! She's amazing :')
Cora Mills from Once Upon a Time, hmm yes.
Fiona Goode from American Horror Story: Coven. She was brilliant!
Spencer Hastings from Pretty Little Liars.
River Song from Doctor Who, _amazing_.
Johanna Mason from The Hunger Games- totally awesome.

Female ENTJs are amazing.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Jan from _The Office_ struck me as an ENTJ Enneagram 1.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Makina from Deadman Wonderland is quite a stereotypical one.


----------



## Rebel Sheep (Jan 19, 2015)

Actually maybe its from the shows I watch, but I think female ENTJs have been one of the most common characters I've seen :laughing:

Aside from the ones already listed, I think Louise (Bob's Burgers) and Balalaika (Not too sure on this one, maybe?) from Black Lagoon are ENTJ females.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

originalsin said:


> No, she's definitely got some Ni going on. The amount of foresight she has in the events leading up to "the purple wedding" and the way she can get into people's heads (especially Cersei's) just screams Ni.


isn't she also the brains behind most of margaery's actions? margaery, i'm almost positive, is an ENFJ so it'd make sense for her and her grandma to share Ni and Se because even when margaery does things on her own accord, the plans she concocts have a similar style to her grandma's. Ni-Se, wanting to turn your insights/ideals (Ni) into a reality (Se)


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Asha Greyjoy seems to be another one, at least going by the books and not the tv series.
Rin from Fate/Stay Night?


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

rhoynarqueen said:


> I think she's definitely ENTJ. My mom is ESTJ and, well, she's not anything like Olenna. Olenna thinks way ahead, knows how to cover her tracks, etc.
> 
> ESTJ seems more interested in "here and now."


ESTJ. Look at the similarities between her and Tyrion. Both have a lot of Ne.

Edit: a good post on the topic.
http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/98346-game-thrones-character-types-83.html#post14096170


----------



## luizabes (Jan 21, 2015)

Also 
Clara Oswald (Doctor Who)


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

Bash said:


> ESTJ. Look at the similarities between her and Tyrion. Both have a lot of Ne.
> 
> Edit: a good post on the topic.
> http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/98346-game-thrones-character-types-83.html#post14096170


She's not that similar to Tyrion. She's more like Tywin, who whether you view him as INTJ or ENTJ, is still Te and Ni, not Ne and Ti. I think that GRRM even said that she was created to be a counterbalance to Tywin Lannister.


----------



## Megakill (Nov 3, 2013)

Bash said:


> The site lists her as ESTJ.


Personality-DataBanK - Enneagram and MBTI typing site

And this one has her as ENTJ. But I would take both of those with a grain of salt.


----------



## wanderlusts (Dec 15, 2014)

Princess Azula - The Last Airbender

Dawn Chamberlain - The Secret Circle

Vee - Orange is the new black

Fiona Goode - AHS COVEN

Bosss


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

The search function does wonders:
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-for...ctional-female-entjs.html?highlight=fictional
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-forum-executives/267706-good-fictional-entjs.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-forum-executives/21222-fictional-entjs.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-forum-executives/60738-entj-characters-movies-tv-shows.html


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I think Caroline Channing on 2 Broke Girls (am I the only one who thinks that show is actually funny?) But last I checked, I can't find anyone who's typed her except some random Intagram photo saying she's an ESTJ. 

(I think this clip is a good example for some reason)


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Patty Hewes








Maleficent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

^^^

Patty Hewes, great character.


----------



## wanderlusts (Dec 15, 2014)

Irene Adler (the woman) from Sherlock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

With all of the political correctness (and/or submissive male writers) these days, they're more common in anime than male ENTJs.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Mom from _Futurama_.
Meagan from _Drake and Josh_.


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

Annalise Keating from How To Get Away With Murder.


----------



## zitronentee (Nov 5, 2015)

I guess... Miranda Priestly from The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I can see Lady Eboshi from Mononoke-Hime as an ENTJ. Very straightforward, honest and has strong, strict values.


----------



## Atarah Derek (Aug 10, 2015)

Sunset Shimmer from _Equestria Girls_. She's ambitious, powering through obstacles, and reluctant to analyze herself (dominant Te, inferior Fi). She's also very focused and disciplined, and has no trouble letting go of the past when she needs to (auxiliary Ni).


----------



## Kdiosa (Jun 2, 2016)

Well the first one that always comes to my mind is the sassy and badass Katherine Pierce from the vampire diaries! ENTJ for sur, she always has a plan, even several, always figures out what her enemies gonna do, she loves pretty stuff and having fun, and well her feelings are here but always repressed!!! Te-Ni-Se-Fi !!


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Remilia Scarlet (Touhou)
Keine Kamishirasawa (Touhou)
Nami (One Piece)
Crocodile (One Piece)
Roy Mustang (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Gilgamesh (Fate series)
Cell (Dragon Ball)
Frieza (Dragon Ball)
Azula (A:TLA)
Kuvira (Legend of Korra)
Esdeath (Akame ga Kill)
Ragyo Kiryuuin (Kill la Kill)
Leia Organa (Star Wars)
Darth Bane (Star Wars), when not typed as INTJ

I've also heard of Darth Revan being typed as ENTJ but in my book he is an ENFJ.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Amanda in The Holiday.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

flourine said:


> Remilia Scarlet (Touhou)
> Keine Kamishirasawa (Touhou)
> Nami (One Piece)
> Crocodile (One Piece)
> ...


Damnit, I misread the title as being just "ENTJ characters" and now I can't edit it since 1 day has passed >_>. Well I guess you can count the genderbent versions of the male characters?


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Not sure what's been said already, but the few that came to mind are:

Peggy Carter (Marvel Universe/Agent Carter)
Fish Mooney (Gotham)
Malady D'Winter (Musketeers BBC)


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

This probably was already mentioned...Madame President BSG?


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Any way to edit a post after 1 day it was posted?


----------



## Lupus Rex (Jun 27, 2016)

rhoynarqueen said:


> I think she's definitely ENTJ. My mom is ESTJ and, well, she's not anything like Olenna. Olenna thinks way ahead, knows how to cover her tracks, etc.
> 
> ESTJ seems more interested in "here and now."


Never thought about Olenna's type, but ENTJ seems reasonable. When she was talking to Margeary she has much more of Ni than Si
I guess Cercei is an ESTJ


----------



## Mean Aunt Seena (May 7, 2015)

Olenna Tyrell... I don't know about her being an ENTJ. She seems to have an awful lot of Se (which is paired with Ni) and strikes me more as a mature ESTP. (Roose Bolton also strikes me as a mature ESTP, although he seems more INTJ in the books.) GRRM seems to portray ENTJs very negatively in his books - just look at Viserys and *Cersei*. She lacks that bookish quality that true ENTJs have. Compare her with Cersei, who (erroneously) compares herself to her very Machiavellian father, Tywin Lannister. All the Greyjoys (with the possible exception of Euron) are sensors. Asha/Yara is a classic ESTJ. Arya Stark is an ISTP, which sometimes can be confused with an ENTJ. (High Ti and moderate mastery of both Se and Ni, zero Fe/Fi.)

As for other fictional characters,

*Lisa Simpson* (*The Simpsons*)
*Dr. Cristina Yang* (*Grey's Anatomy*)
*Eugenia "Skeeter" Phelan* (*The Help*)
*Lucy *(*Lucy*)
My childhood idol, *Mary Poppins* (*Mary Poppins*)
My college idol, *Waverly Jong* (*The Joy Luck Club*)


The real-life female ENTJ has spoken. :tyrannosaurus:


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Olivia Pope (Scandal) 3 sx/so
Annalise Keating (How to Get Away With Murder) 6 sx/sp
Michaela Pratt (How to Get Away With Murder) 3 so/sx
Lucca Quinn (The Good Fight) 3 sx/sp
Katherine Pierce (The Vampire Diaries) 2 sx/sp
Spencer Hastings (Pretty Little Liars) 6 sx/sp
Lydia Martin (Teen Wolf) 3 so/sx
Commander Lexa (The 100) 8 sx/sp
Robin Scherbatsky (How I Met Your Mother) 7 sx/so
Dana Scully (The X-Files) 1 sx/so
Julia Wicker (The Magicians) 8 sx/sp


----------



## JuneCarterCash111 (Apr 13, 2019)

Azula from Avatar the last airbender, maybe not the best example since she is an unhealthy ENTJ. But she is definitely one


----------



## Snidely Whiplash (Aug 26, 2021)

When I think of female ENTJ characters, my mind immediately goes to this lady: 










Dr. Karen Ross from the movie Congo


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Really, no mentions of Gale Weathers?


----------

